# Leitungsschutzschalter Auslösecharakteristik Type B,C,D im DC Betrieb



## Michael.Uray (24 April 2018)

In Wikipedia sind die Kurzschluss-Auslösungen der Typen B,C,D mit dem 5, 10 und 20 fachem des Nennstroms bei AC angegeben.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leitungsschutzschalter#Ausl%C3%B6secharakteristik

Im Bereich DC ist jedoch nur der Wert x1,5 eingetragen.

Wie ist dies zu interpretieren?
Bedeutet dies, dass hier jeweils das 1,5 fache der AC Spalte anzunehmen ist (was für mich logisch wäre), oder bedeutet dies, dass im DC Betrieb immer bei allen Typen nur das 1,5 fache des Nennstroms schon magnetisch auslöst?


----------



## Schmidi (24 April 2018)

Damit ist der 1.5fache Auslösestrom von AC gemeint, da der magnetische Auslöser auf den Spitzenstrom reagiert und nicht den thermischen Mittelwert.


----------



## Janko-Strauss (16 Mai 2018)

Hallo,

eigentlich sollte man sich die Frage heute nicht mehr stellen.

Es empfiehlt sich der Einsatz von Elektronischen-Sicherungen.

Wie hier zu finden:
https://www.best4automation.com/elektronische-schutzschalter

Hier wird das Auslösen elektronisch geregelt und braucht nicht vorab definiert werden.

Gruß

Janko


----------



## Schmidi (16 Mai 2018)

Das kommt immer auf den Anwendungsfall an.
Eine elektronische Sicherung hat keine galvanische Trennung wie ein Leitungsschutzschalter und ich kenne diese nur in 24VDC Ausführung.
Dazu kommt noch, dass der Preis einer elektronischen Sicherung ein vielfaches der eines LS ist.


----------



## MSB (17 Mai 2018)

Schmidi schrieb:


> Das kommt immer auf den Anwendungsfall an.
> Eine elektronische Sicherung hat keine galvanische Trennung wie ein Leitungsschutzschalter und ich kenne diese nur in 24VDC Ausführung.
> Dazu kommt noch, dass der Preis einer elektronischen Sicherung ein vielfaches der eines LS ist.


Da sich mittlerweile ja auf relativ breiter Front die primär getakteten Schaltnetzteile durchgesetzt haben, erfordert das eben als Folge im Prinzip jene elektronischen Sicherungen.
Es gibt nur ganz wenige Netzteile, und noch weniger reale Szenarien, wo "normale" LS-Automaten hier noch zum auslösen gebracht werden können, da von dieser Kategorie Netzteilen weder ein ausreichend hoher, und auch kein ausreichend langer Kurzschlussstrom geliefert werden kann. Und selbst wenn das Netzteil das können würde, dann sind real sehr häufig die Leitungs- und Übergangswiderstände zu hoch.

Der Anwendungsfall für LS-Automaten z.B.:
- konventionelle Trafo-Netzteile, wobei hier natürlich auch die obige Einschränkung in Bezug auf Leitungswiderstände gilt
- Großindustrielle DC-Netze mit >= 48V, meistens eher mit 110V aufwärts.
Beides ist auf breiter Front eher speziell.


----------

